
Faithless elector: A court ruling just changed how we pick our president - howard941
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/elections/faithless-elector-court-ruling-just-changed-how-we-pick-our-n1044961
======
bediger4000
Wait, doesn't this just restore the Founding Father's view of the Electoral
College as the final bulwark against yahoos voting in a big dummy? That is,
the laws binding Electoral Faculty to the way the state's voters voted is kind
of contrary to the purpose of putting an intermediary between voters and
presidential candidates.

[https://www.factcheck.org/2008/02/the-reason-for-the-
elector...](https://www.factcheck.org/2008/02/the-reason-for-the-electoral-
college/)

